

Physicists Say Consciousness Might Be a State of Matter - neltnerb
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/physics/physicists-say-consciousness-might-be-a-state-of-matter/

======
api
Chris Adami of MSU makes similar claims about life: that it is a phase of
matter. AMA with him here (this question among others is asked):

[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/236ap1/science_ama_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/236ap1/science_ama_series_im_chris_adami_the_guy_that/)

